# Polar Kraft Outfitter 1654



## cerevisiaephilus (Feb 4, 2014)

New guy here shopping around for a jet jon and pretty much decided on a Polar Kraft 1654 Outfitter and a tiller 60/40 etec. Will be running it on the upper Allegheny River and tribs in NW PA. Looking for a high quality, bare bones fishing boat that will take me and one or two others where we need to go. 

Figured I'd run it by this board though as it seems to be one of the best resources for jet jons on the web. I'm mainly wondering about the boat. I'm familiar with the back and forth about the etec! 

I like the wide bottom on the Polar Kraft, figure it will help reduce draft and will run on step at a lower speed? Is that roughly correct? As opposed to a narrower 16'? 

Otherwise, seems pretty standard for a welded jon- 0.1" thick, about 600lbs dry weight. Not sure what the quote I got on the boat alone is because it was with the trailer and motor, but about $4000 I figure. Does that sound competitive?

Any feedback is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## fishbum (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello Matt, that $4000 price seems good,
I bought a g3 1754 a couple months ago and paid $3400 but it was the model with no floor or anything
You might check with James River Jets. Jim Starky 
In scottsville Va. For a price on a new custom built hull
I think a 1654 or 56 with 24" sides. Front deck and floor
With transom set up for jet will be about $4800-5000
That is a total .125 aluminum hull. 434-286-4004. Tell Jim Barry told you to call !
This is a pict of a 1760 stick steer he built me a few years ago


----------

